# arrivederci/addio



## bosie

*C*iao a tutti. *Q*ualcuno mi traduce in spagnolo: quando un arrivederci diventa un addio. *G*razie.


----------



## Rayines

¡Bienvenido/a a los foros!
Podría ser: "Cuando un hasta luego/hasta la vista se transforma en adiós".
(En general, si bien lo usamos como despedida común, el "adiós" dicho en serio implica no volverse a ver).
Espera otras respuestas .


----------



## gatogab

Ciao bosie, benvenuta/o al foro.
L'arrivederci corrisponde ad un 'chao' .
L'addio, como afferma Rayines, è un saluto definitivo.
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Pero lo que dices (eso de chao=arrivederci), Gato, ¿vale también en España, o te refieres a América Latina?


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Pero lo que dices (eso de chao=arrivederci), Gato, ¿vale también en España, o te refieres a América Latina?


 
¡Irenita, que pregunta!
Te aseguro que no tuve en consideración el español europeo y en mi post pensé solo al español LA.
Pero, 'turisteando' por salas de chat español, noto que muchos españoles usan el 'chao' para despedirse.
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Uhm, ¿pregunta rara dices o qué?
Es que cuando hablo con hispanohablantes de España veo que siempre se despiden con un "hasta luego".


----------



## Schenker

En español el "chao", "adios" o "hasta luego", etc, se diferencian entre sí, solo en que el primero es informal, el segundo formal y el tercero está en el medio digamos... No son las diferencias que parecen existir entre los distintos términos italianos. Después, tambien tienen que ver el contexto en el que puedan usarse...


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Uhm, ¿pregunta rara dices o qué?
> Es que cuando hablo con hispanohablantes de España veo que siempre se despiden con un "hasta luego".


 
No es rara tu pregunta, al contrario: es muy pertinente. Por eso tanta explicación que parece disculpa de parte mía.
Si, el 'hasta luego' es lo más común. Pero el 'chao' está entrando en el lenguaje informal español en general.
Eso es lo que he notado.

gg


----------



## irene.acler

Bien bien  
Que conste que no es la primera vez que oigo el chao eh, lo he oído ya muchas veces, pero eso, que el "hasta luego" es lo más común.
Gracias por la aclaración, Gatito


----------



## bosie

scusate, ma alla fine come la traduco quella frase? mi serve per una mail che devo mandare in uruguay... così forse avete più chiaro che mi serve una traduzione per il sudamerica. grazie eh! ciao!


----------



## Angel.Aura

bosie said:


> *S*cusate, ma alla fine come la traduco quella frase? *M*i serve per una mail che devo mandare in *U*ruguay... così forse avete più chiaro che mi serve una traduzione per il *S*udamerica. *G*razie eh! *C*iao!


Ciao bosie e benvenuta al Forum 

Ti prego di prenderti un momento di tempo per leggere il nostro regolamento (in special maniera, regola 5 e 11).
(---> Le regole / Las reglas <---)
WordReference non è un servizio di traduzioni gratuite ma un luogo dove discutere con tutta calma espressioni specifiche o dubbi linguistici.
La traduzione ti è stata gentilmente fornita al messaggio #2.
La prossima volta non dimenticare di aggiungere anche il tuo tentativo, per favore.

Grazie per la tua comprensione.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## gatogab

bosie said:


> scusate, ma alla fine come la traduco quella frase? mi serve per una mail che devo mandare in uruguay... così forse avete più chiaro che mi serve una traduzione per il sudamerica. grazie eh! ciao!


Para Uruguay: Cuando un 'chau' se transforma en adiós.
bosie haz como te propuso Rayines y te 'lucirás' con nuestro castellano.

gg


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Pequeña digresión: cuidado italianos porque en castellano "chao" (o chau) sólo se utiliza para despedirse, no como en italiano como "hola" o "adiós"!
Gato, en serio en AL se utilizaría más "chau" que "hasta luego"?
Irene.acler, no se si mis amigos españoles utilizan mucho el "chao"/"chau" sólo hablando conmigo, pero la verdad que lo usan mucho!


----------



## Rayines

Giulia da Urbino said:


> Gato, en serio en AL se utilizaría más "chau" que "hasta luego"?


En forma muy coloquial, es decir casi siempre, nos despedimos con CHAU, pero muchas veces agregamos "hasta luego" cuando te vuelves a ver pronto. Por ejemplo, te retiras de un trabajo, o ya te estás yendo de una reunión (en la que te has despedido antes de cada uno), y dices en general: "chauuuu". Si terminas una conversación telefónica, la mayoría de las veces decimos: "chau chau". 
Bueno, son costumbres.....


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Nada en contra del "chau", te aseguro Rayines! Solo curiosidad porque no me parece que mis amigos de Mexico, Perú y Colombia lo usen mucho... los chilenos más... va a ser algo del "Cono Sur" 
De hecho creo que en España se escucha más "adiós" que "hasta luego" a no ser que te vuelvas a ver pronto (como tu dices) o cuando se cruzan dos en la universidad o sitios similares (en Madrid normalmente suena algo como "talogo" 
También los (más o menos) jóvenes dicen mucho "adeu" (catalán), "agur" (vasco).


----------



## Rayines

Giulia da Urbino said:


> ..........no me parece que mis amigos de Mexico, Perú y Colombia lo usen mucho... los chilenos más... va a ser algo del "Cono Sur"


¡Pero por supuesto, porque pienso que en Argentina el "chau" es producto de la influencia de la gran inmigración italiana!


----------



## Neuromante

Giulia da Urbino said:


> Nada en contra del "chau", te aseguro Rayines! Solo curiosidad porque no me parece que mis amigos de Mexico, Perú y Colombia lo usen mucho... los chilenos más... va a ser algo del "Cono Sur"
> De hecho creo que en España se escucha más "adiós" que "hasta luego" a no ser que te vuelvas a ver pronto (como tu dices) o cuando se cruzan dos en la universidad o sitios similares (en Madrid normalmente suena algo como "talogo"
> También los (más o menos) jóvenes dicen mucho "adeu" (catalán), "agur" (vasco).


 


Rayines said:


> ¡Pero por supuesto, porque pienso que en Argentina el "chau" es producto de la influencia de la gran inmigración italiana!


Pues en España *chao* se usa a la par que *adios, hasta luego* o cualquier otra fórmula. No creo que sea por la emigración italiana. De hecho creo que se usa también en varios países del este. Influencia del italiano es innegable, pero de la inmigración italiana, no creo.



De todos modos:
Para la duda original del hilo no creo que "chao/u" sirva. Al fin y al cabo se trata de buscar traducción a quando un arrivederci diventa un addio y no a quando un ciao diventa un addio


----------



## gatogab

Giulia da Urbino said:


> Nada en contra del "chau", te aseguro (en Madrid normalmente suena algo como "talogo"


La frase de esta hebra, reitero, la ha traducido muy bien Rayines. No puede ir  'chao' ni 'chau'. 
Pero encuentro interesante esto del chao y chau, como modo de despedida en el idioma castellano.
Además _hasta luego _va siempre acompañado de un chao, si existe familiaridad entre las personas.
Y no es precisamente _hasta luego_, sino "chao, taluego" y hay quien saluda así pero volverá enseguida. Entonces agrega "vuelvo altiro" al chao.
Todo esto en el sur de la América del Sur. Quizás en otras zonas de Las Américas.
gg


----------

